# 2010 Swift Sundance 630L



## 996sprint (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello,
Recently used our new Sundance 630L for the first time and have a couple of issues that have occurred. Maybe someone can advise if it worth talking to the supplying dealer or better just to try and sort it myself (not much faith in dealer to be honest). 
The first thing we noticed was the virtually unusable radio reception. Took the head unit out and found another ariel lead behind the dash (presumably the original Fiat one), tried it but was about the same. Can get it tuned in to some stations but not to a level acceptable to listen too. Doesn't make any difference if engine is running or not.
The next problem is that by the second evening of use both the small curved shelf / soap dishes in the bathroom above the basin had fallen off. They appear to have been stuck with doublesided tape to the two mirrors. Is this normal? surely they should be fixed a bit more securely than this?
Also noticed that the lift up kitchen worktop extension has two supports / catches underneath. One has a spring fitted and works fine, the other has no spring and just drops back down and rattles constantly whist travelling. Spoken to the dealer and they tell me that the one does not have a spring for safety reasons?? Trouble is without the spring it does not work so the extension is not supported properly which means it is not suitable to use.

Also had a lot of other problems mainly with a number of things coming loose the most concerning being the main habitation door hinges! Fixed all these problems myself although to be honest this should not in my opinion be the case with a new vehicle like this. 

Anyway, overall I think its a great motorhome but just a bit let down on the final attention to assembly detail at the factory. If I can get the radio working and some shelves to stay put in the bathroom I'll be happy.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Spooky! I have the same radio problem in my Sundance 8O


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi.
I have a Swift Voyager on a Fiat Ducato(aerial mounted in wing mirror) and had similar problems with radio reception.In the end I fitted an external aerial and this solved all my problems.I know people will point out that it should be up to the dealer/manufacturer to sort out but i have found it not worth the hassle.I had a couple of warranty jobs carried out by the dealer,including the fitting of a replacement door,and I could have done abetter job myself.My van is my pride and joy and i will not let any more "trained"engineers anywhere near it.So my advice would be if you feel you can fix it yourself then do so,as in my experience the dealers aren't interested once they have cashed your cheque.I know this isn't all dealers and I am sure there are some good ones out there.I just haven't found one yet.


----------



## boomerdog (Apr 11, 2010)

*08 swift sundance 630l*

Same as above with the radio thought it was me!!!!
Now back to the subject of raised dimples which I posted 11/04 2010 as newbee
Well as I said took it to the dealer and oh its only condensation!!!!!!!
Had to take it back 23/09/10 as the probs are stacking up
1/no charge and I also noticed no HUM from the transformer they replaced that
2/the step would not go back in until I pushed it even when I started the engine
3/the key would not lock/unlock the vehicle even though I got a new battery put in
When I picked it up was TOLD that it was water ingress(not conditation) and because the book has not been stamped they have to do it on there insurance?????
oh the key still did not unlock it and the step was still no functioning correctly went back in and was told it was because the battery is NOT CHARGED as newbee I took it home took the leisure battery out and charged it up put it back in 2hrs ago ie 1330 25/09/10 and to my surprise had to unlock it manually and the step is still playing up apart from that lovely m/h so will wait and see what comes next week cheers for reading about my red herring!!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Finally collected our Bessacarr E480 last Saturday and the radio reception is terrible. Wrote to Swift and they say the it is correctly connected to what they claim to be the best aerial available. I shall go down the route of an external aerial as I do not consider that any motorhome converter understands the meaning of radio reception.
Other than that, super motorhome.
Gerry


----------

